# Roll Call: The Laughter Factory - Bar [email protected] Lodge (16th Oct)



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nightlife, Dubai Nightlife, Nightlife Events, Guide and Information - TimeOutDubai.com

This weeks Thurday drinking excursion is a comical affair. See the link.

I've been told by some friends who have lived here for a while that these comedy nights are really funny and combined with the ability to drink beer I am pretty much sold. 

Bar Chi is the location and comedy starts at 2100. There is a map on the TimeOut link or just tell your ever faithful Dubai Taxi Driver and he will get you there.

Cost is 115AED to get in.

Who's coming...?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be there! About time, we did something else!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

An excellent idea (although I don't think I can make it to this one). The comedy evenings are usually very good and the more they are supported the better the acts we will get to see.

They are also run by a mate of mine (Duncan). 



-


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Might go. I am guessing we can get the tickets @ the door.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> Might go. I am guessing we can get the tickets @ the door.


That's a good point! Is that the case, crazymazy??


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> That's a good point! Is that the case, crazymazy??


You know what I am not too sure. 

You can buy them on the Time Out Website if you follow the original link.

Am seeking external clarification but Elphaba (or anyone else), 

What do you know about buying the tickets at the door?

115AED = GBP18.24 = USD31


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Also does anyone know where the commedians are from? Assuming they are British- then i have to stay sober to fully concentrate, as British English/ accents has a tendency to be somewhat challenging. I still wonder how the word "Leicester" is pronounced as Lester. What happened to the "ice"?

I am American btw. lol.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

haha, hrm wonder where this [email protected] the lodge comedy stage thing is... I've been there on a Thursday before and it was a huge club, techno and hip hop. And they didn't let anyone who didn't have a girl with them inside.

Maybe this is a different section? I swear it was a Thursday I went...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, tickets are always available on the door (subject to venue capacity). Or you can reserve by calling (freephone) 800 4669.

Tickets are priced at Dhs 115.

Over 21's only. On stage at 9.00pm


If you can't make it on 16th, Laughter Factory is also at Zinc on 15th.

Pot luck with the comedians. This time they are: Andy Askins, Craig Campbell and Steve Williams. Most tned to be from the UK, but Duncan has also brought out some great Irish, American and Canadian comedians.

Have fun! 

-


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba - looks like i will be there.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Update*



mazdaRX8 said:


> haha, hrm wonder where this [email protected] the lodge comedy stage thing is... I've been there on a Thursday before and it was a huge club, techno and hip hop. And they didn't let anyone who didn't have a girl with them inside.
> 
> Maybe this is a different section? I swear it was a Thursday I went...


I'm not sure exactly where in [email protected] Lodge it is either but sure we'll find it. 

And it won't be a problem about the female issue because we'll have girls with us anyway. I actually had you and Sara81 in mind for this place as it's closer for you to come in from Sharjah.

Talked to my friend earlier to day and she said that you shouldn't need to book if you're at Chi before 2330 and we should be aiming to get there between 2030-2100. There's usually only a queue as well if there is a special DJ night.

Come on you crazy Texan!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For those that dont know - The Lodge is in Oud Metha, near the American Hospital.

It is a big place, containing several venues of differing sizes.


-


----------



## Grantley (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys are on a circuit, and played Doha on the 11th. Steve Williams was hilarious, the other two not quite so funny... Have a great time!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not going to make this one.

One of the girls where I live has just had a baby, and the guys are out on Thursday to wet the baby's head


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

So is this open to anyone? New in town and looking to meet people and do something interesting. This sounds like a good time.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, open to anyone and everyone! Just get crazymazy's (he's good at the whole organizer thing) number and head over and meet everyone there.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Yep, open to anyone and everyone! Just get crazymazy's (he's good at the whole organizer thing) number and head over and meet everyone there.



You going then? Sorry, I'm actually not gonna be there Thursday! I seem to have made new plans and have an old one catch up with me as well! Someone gave me quite some grief as well for pulling out! Will be there next time though!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> So is this open to anyone? New in town and looking to meet people and do something interesting. This sounds like a good time.


Course it is mate,

You need to make a couple more posts to be able to PM. About 5/6 in total so get contributing and then PM me and then I will give you some contact details.

Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You going then?


Some people stick to their original plans  Shame you're not coming along, I think that you would have enjoyed it. What movie are you going to watch...? 

...Julius Caesar


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Some people stick to their original plans  Shame you're not coming along, I think that you would have enjoyed it. What movie are you going to watch...?
> 
> ...Julius Caesar


Burn After Reading! I remembered that Julius Caesar is your favourite film so will save that for when you are free or was it Tom & Jerry actually!!!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Course it is mate,
> 
> You need to make a couple more posts to be able to PM. About 5/6 in total so get contributing and then PM me and then I will give you some contact details.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there.


Okay so I guess I should have said that I am brand new to this whole posting thing as well and I have no idea what PM(ing?) But I guess I'll figure it out after 5 or 6 more posts, so I'll get on that


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay so I guess I should have said that I am brand new to this whole posting thing as well and I have no idea what PM(ing?) But I guess I'll figure it out after 5 or 6 more posts, so I'll get on that


Well you're one more post along for asking . PM = Private messaging.

To PM if you left click on the person's screen name on the left hand side on any of their posts it will give you some options. One of them is to send a private message. 

All the other icon above the post do various things. Have a click on them and play about.

HTH


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

well, I'll call you up steven, see what the deal is later on.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

See Update (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/11412-update-drinks-tonight-thurs-16th.html)


----------

